# Unsucessful (EDIT: make that sucessful!) D.i.intermedius



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,

I've got an adult pair of D.i.intermedius that has been unsuccessful so far. The male calls, the female is hugely plump. They'll even get so far as touching- he'll approach, she'll do the little quiver dance. And then it stops. He hops away, and they both start looking for fruit flies. They've been doing this for months now.

They are in a long-term vivarium, with stable light and temperatures. They are well fed and supplemented. A variety of bromeliads and film canisters are present.

Any ideas?


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

sometimes they just won't breed. mine haven't breed in around 3 months now even though i haven't changed anything. if we could alwalys get them to breed when we wanted them too it wouldn't be fun when they finally do give you eggs would it


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I have a 1.2 and get eggs all the time, but none have been good yet. They lay a clutch about every 5-7 days ( I believe one lays then the other) so there are eggs up the wazoo. Before they started there was the occasional bit of dancing, but not too much. I thnk mine were pretty old when they started (a little less than a year) and I started cycling in some heavy misting before they started. Now, I just have to mist occasionally and they take care if the rest. How old are yours... may just not be ready yet?


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion- but they are getting close to 2 years old at this point. I would think they would be well on thier way to grandparent hood. As I write this, they are at it again- great calling, great dancing- no eggs.

Cheers,


Afemoralis


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Hmm, well age shouldn't be a problem. I would just say super high humidity and one thing that I think has helped mine is leaf litter. I don't know if you use leaf litter on top of your substrate, but my inters spend hours a day down there rummaging through. Don't know how that would directly correlate to breeding other than a security factor, but it could never hurt...


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been having success with my Vents when i mist heavily. I also was hearing a lot of calling with no breeding and the extra misting has seemed to induce the egg laying.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

The viv is leaf-litter-less. And I could beef up the misting.

Thanks for the tips!

Afemoralis


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Be patient*

Another thing to consider, is they are laying their eggs in another area of the terrarium. Make sure you have multiple laying sites in the terrarium and make it a practice to check them 1 time a week. 

Although I have witnessed breeding behavior from my intermedius hundreds of times, they never lay the eggs when I am watching. Nor do they always lay them where I think they were going to (ex. in the area they were courthing). 

Melis


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

You may want to consider separating them for a month and then cycling them with slightly lower temps and less frequent feeding. Upon re-introduction with higher temps and heavier feeding they may find greater interest in breeding.

Alan


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

WooHoo!

Eggs! Who knows how it'll go from here, but we got eggs! Thanks for all the tips- I was trying them one addition at a time, and it looks as though the extra misting did it.

Thanks again,

Afemoralis


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome, glad it worked out for ya!


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats! That's so good to hear!

FWIW, after my intermedius started laying, they went 4 months and 20 clutches before the first tadpole...(partly due to my inexperience with removed eggs; a few losses to snails in the viv; but lots of just plain unknown failures...that fellow DBers usually attributed to the frog learning curve, basically! :wink: ) It's very possible my experience was extreme, but I just wanted to advise you to not start naming your future froglets just yet...  

Once mine started laying, it was a very regular occurrence, though, about every 2 weeks or so...


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I have a 1.2 that started laying back in September and both females are laying. They generally leave a clutch every 6-7 days (one female lays, then the other about a week later) and I have yet to get anything consistent. I had one set of eggs that started to develop and then molded over, so I have to echo what Diane said and just say be patient as the learning curve may take a bit, but hopefully not!


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Stace,

You should be getting close!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I hope so... getting tired of throwing out eggs. I have noticed the male has been babysitting the eggs after they are layed a lot more recently so maybe he is finally figuring this game out.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll echo that in my situation- papa sure is being attentive. They are on my desk at school so I get to watch for most of the day when I'm between chores/classes. He's in the canister (black, horizontal, midway up a 20extrahigh), at least 3 times a day hanging out for half hour to an hour at a time.

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well let's ope for the best! It's like a crap shoot sometimes as I have had imitators that have produced dozens of clutches and not gotten it right and on the other end of hte spectrum my leucs got it right the first time and every time thereafter, so who knows. I wish you (and me) the best of luck... my intermedius male is busy sitting on the eggs again so well see.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

So I pulled the egg (1) a few days ago. It's fairly ridiculous- the "incubator" is a small tank within a 10gallon to buffer humidity changes. But the egg is good! I saw the embryo twitch today! Very exciting!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Very cool! Mine were once again bad, but I tend to believe that is an age issue. Mine are just mearing a year and should iron out the details soon. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

c'est ma said:


> Congrats! That's so good to hear!
> 
> FWIW, after my intermedius started laying, they went 4 months and 20 clutches before the first tadpole...(partly due to my inexperience with removed eggs; a few losses to snails in the viv; but lots of just plain unknown failures...that fellow DBers usually attributed to the frog learning curve, basically! :wink: ) It's very possible my experience was extreme, but I just wanted to advise you to not start naming your future froglets just yet...
> 
> Once mine started laying, it was a very regular occurrence, though, about every 2 weeks or so...


Yeah, I've come to accept the fact that I will go through a few frustrating, long months of bad eggs before getting one to tadhood.
The only exception I have experienced is my six-point auratus, but who knows how old/experienced they were when I got them...


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Update: I've now had at least three clutches. One is now a tapole in the water- two others are viable eggs in the 'incubator'- so things are going great. I got to watch the whole operation the other day- from calling, approach, dancing, following into the film canister, then eventual emergence with three eggs deposited.

Heres where things get interesting: it started out as a clutch of three, then a day later it was two, today it was one. I pulled the remaining egg, which is good. How concerned should I be about one of the parents potentially eating the eggs?

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't answer your question but I just wanted to say that I'm glad to hear things are going so well!


----------

